# High kicks of destruction for Tez3



## Zero (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's a link for those like Tez3, who's told me he finds it difficult to execute high kicks these days, who would like to be able to kick higher - there is a lot of verbiage on the link but going through the few web pages the link takes you to you can get the idea of what is required and there are some good inofrmative pictures at about page 3:

http://www.stadion.com/column_stretch1.html

Just paste this link in your address bar and go.
The article is by Thomas Kurtz and these were the same kinetic stretching techniques I was initially taught to kick high without need for traditional stretching or warm up when I joined my goju ryu club.  If you follow the moves for a few months, even weeks, you should notice a marked improvement in height of kicks - and the lack of risk of strains/injury to muscles.  I have found that if you keep up the 'stretches' a few times every week, once your flexibility has improved, in the morning you can execute head kicks from cold on the street etc. Although I always warm up before competition or sparring etc I can do about a 90-95% high kick from cold whenever required and so I think this is immensley helpful to all martial artists who enjoy the kick.

I trained in TKD through high school so as a result my flexibility was very high. I used to do a hell of a lot of warm ups, running, skipping, all manner of stretches. That's many moons ago now and I must admit I can no longer get into a full splits but even though my static flexibility is reduced, through kinetic stretching my ability to perform high kicks is as good as ever and I feel I have less chance of injury and a greater understanding of how to effectively chamber the knee, open up the pelvis etc and avoid damage to myself and be able to kick faster, stronger and with less effort.

Anyway, I recommend to Tez3 and co to give it a go for a while!!!
:jediduel:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 27, 2007)

It's good to see a member going out of their way to pass on information, so kudos for that, *Zero*.

I can't comment on the subject matter yet as I haven't visited the link but, if you can, it might be worth an edit to turn the *he* into *she* as *Tez* is a lass :tup:.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you Zero! Appreciate it, I'll have a good look and hopefully it#ll do the trick! Can you imagine the looks on the faces of the people I train with if I can pull off a high kick!


----------



## searcher (Jul 27, 2007)

I have his book _Stretching Scientifically_ and it has helped me a ton.


----------



## chinto (Jul 28, 2007)

Zero said:


> Here's a link for those like Tez3, who's told me he finds it difficult to execute high kicks these days, who would like to be able to kick higher - there is a lot of verbiage on the link but going through the few web pages the link takes you to you can get the idea of what is required and there are some good inofrmative pictures at about page 3:
> 
> http://www.stadion.com/column_stretch1.html
> 
> ...


 

thanks for the info.. I dont kick high myself as I dont train for compitition. but any good stretching info is a good thing! if you are flexable you are a lot less likely to be injured either in a fight, or in just normal every day life.
I will be looking at that link to see what is there.. thanks again.


----------



## Zero (Jul 29, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Thank you Zero! Appreciate it, I'll have a good look and hopefully it#ll do the trick! Can you imagine the looks on the faces of the people I train with if I can pull off a high kick!


 
Hey Tez3, no problem I hope the basic moves will be of benefit.  It is actualy simple doing the front/back and side extensions and just take your time and gradually continue extending yourself and your strecthes higher and your kicks will definitely benefit - oh and next time if I refer to you, I'll make sure to get my gender correct!  : )


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Mar 1, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Thank you Zero! Appreciate it, I'll have a good look and hopefully it#ll do the trick! Can you imagine the looks on the faces of the people I train with if I can pull off a high kick!



god ur the funniest person on mt.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 1, 2017)

So you knocking dudes out with head kicks yet tez?


----------



## Dylan9d (Mar 2, 2017)

senseiblackbelt said:


> god ur the funniest person on mt.



I bet shes the best looking too......


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 2, 2017)

I have a question for you highkickers. Do you return to the same spot?


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 3, 2017)

drop bear said:


> So you knocking dudes out with head kicks yet tez?




Mmm as this thread is 10 years old and I couldn't do them when I was in my fifties, what do you think lol!


----------



## drop bear (Mar 3, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Mmm as this thread is 10 years old and I couldn't do them when I was in my fifties, what do you think lol!



Yeah.  But you have also had ten years to practice


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 4, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Yeah.  But you have also had ten years to practice



Beat me to it, damn it!


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 4, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> I have a question for you highkickers. Do you return to the same spot?



Yeah, the ****.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Mar 18, 2017)

Dylan9d said:


> I bet shes the best looking too......



ahahaha nah man im the best looking on mt  

uk im jking


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Mar 19, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Thank you Zero! Appreciate it, I'll have a good look and hopefully it#ll do the trick! Can you imagine the looks on the faces of the people I train with if I can pull off a high kick!



You know another good  way to kick higher? just learn how to do the splits so that u can bend your legs at a 180 degree angle..

How to Do the Splits in a Week or Less


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 19, 2017)

senseiblackbelt said:


> You know another good  way to kick higher? just learn how to do the splits so that u can bend your legs at a 180 degree angle..
> 
> How to Do the Splits in a Week or Less


There's no way I could do splits in a week. Not gonna happen in a month. Perhaps a year of that program would get me close. Programs with titles like that assume a starting point. It'd take me many months to get to that starting point, and the actual split is probably beyond reality.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 19, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> There's no way I could do splits in a week.


I couldn't do the splits as a child, teenager or adult so there's no way I can do them as an OAP!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2017)

The OP Link was dead so here is a new one for those that are interested

Stretching Scientifically: A Guide to Flexibility Training: Thomas Kurz: 9781591780120: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 19, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> I couldn't do the splits as a child, teenager or adult so there's no way I can do them as an OAP!


There was a time in my life - about 10 years in my late 20's and early 30's - when I could easily touch my toes. That should give you an idea of how close I've ever come to a split.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2017)

In my 20s, 30s and even into my early 40s I was about 4 inches from a split, could kick over my head and stretched out with my heel on the top of the refrigerator. Currently I can get my legs to about a 90 degree angle in a stretch and kicking to waist level is about it...on a good day.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 19, 2017)

My trouble is my knees, over the years I have abused them something rotten lol. Parachuting, horse riding, lots of walking carrying heavy bergen's etc. Good times though.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 19, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> My trouble is my knees, over the years I have abused them something rotten lol. Parachuting, horse riding, lots of walking carrying heavy bergen's etc. Good times though.


Knees are part of my problem, too. Have always been, but getting more "mouthy" every year. Add to that a natural tendency toward tightness in the hips and hamstrings (apparently inherited from my dad), and I've only occasionally been capable of kicks anywhere near the head of someone standing. I can probably kick my wife in the head (she won't let me check), but she's nearly a foot shorter.


----------



## Obito Uchiha (Mar 22, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> I have a question for you highkickers. Do you return to the same spot?



I don't really know what you mean for sure, no offense. But I'll give you some insight regardless. For a roundhouse, we chamber, and kick. If we prefer to give it a sort of snapping motion, like the snap front kick, then we chamber, kick quickly, and return to our chambering position. Hope I helped!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 22, 2017)

Obito Uchiha said:


> I don't really know what you mean for sure, no offense. But I'll give you some insight regardless. For a roundhouse, we chamber, and kick. If we prefer to give it a sort of snapping motion, like the snap front kick, then we chamber, kick quickly, and return to our chambering position. Hope I helped!


It just seems like you would be faster if you returned to your leg to being, high and tight, underneath you. Play with it.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 22, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> It just seems like you would be faster if you returned to your leg to being, high and tight, underneath you. Play with it.



For some reason that just comes across as very suggestive......


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 22, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> I have a question for you highkickers. Do you return to the same spot?



I think the obvious answer is "maybe."

If I kick you in the head, what happens after will depend on what you do as a result of the kick and what my next move is going to be. Do you move backwards? Sideways? Fall down? Die? Did you drop your hands? Did you raise them? One, or both? Did you rotate your torso? Did you turn your entire body? Am I following up the kick with a punch? Another kick? An elbow? Biting your ear off? What range do I want for the follow up technique(s)?

The same holds true if I kick you in the ribs. Or the knee.


----------

